#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  curso reparos equipamentos ubiquiti

## andersoncnp

Ola cursos de reparos ubiquiti online ou presencial.

----------


## caiohcastro

olá amigo tudo certo, vc ainda da esses cursos,? vc tem os datasheet disponivel?

----------


## acaciooo

Curso básico de reparos em equipamentos ubiquiti.
Curso online.
Suporte por whatsapp​ e Skype.
Conteúdo do curso:
Curso de Conserto e Reparos em Equipamentos Ubiquiti. 
Bancada de Trabalho.
Utilização de Fonte Digital.
Utilização Estação de Retrabalho.
Lista de ferramentas utilizados para Laboratório (OBS pinça,fluxo etc estaremos passando) Lista de Componentes mais utilizados e Materiais.
Banho Químico e Soldagem.
Reparar Defeito de Porta Lan.
Reparar Defeito de Amplificador de Potencia.
Reparar Defeito de Equipamento queimado (Não Liga)
Efetuar Trocas Memorias e Eprom.
Regravar Eprom.
Dicas de como Diagnosticar defeitos apresentados.
Duração do Curso 12 horas com agendamento de horário, porem o Aluno ira Assistir aulas de Reparação ao Vivo online com explicações precisas dos defeitos Apresentados.
Após as 12 horas de aulas daremos uma semana de suporte por whatsapp.
Valor curso R$2500,00

----------


## delegato

Alguma empresa que faça reparos em UBNT (nanostation, Bullet, airgrid), no estado da Bahia?

----------


## GOIANOINDIARAGOIAS

Faço reparo em toda linha ubiquiti, microtik, e todo tipo de fontes, xps é nossa especialização, duvidas chamar no zap 62 99447-6155

----------


## Umesh

interessante

----------


## Andersonhc19

Bom dia ainda possui cursoconserto ubiguiti




> Curso básico de reparos em equipamentos ubiquiti.
> Curso online.
> Suporte por whatsapp​ e Skype.
> Conteúdo do curso:
> Curso de Conserto e Reparos em Equipamentos Ubiquiti. 
> Bancada de Trabalho.
> Utilização de Fonte Digital.
> Utilização Estação de Retrabalho.
> Lista de ferramentas utilizados para Laboratório (OBS pinça,fluxo etc estaremos passando) Lista de Componentes mais utilizados e Materiais.
> ...

----------


## leonis

ainda tem o curso de manutençao



> Curso básico de reparos em equipamentos ubiquiti.
> Curso online.
> Suporte por whatsapp​ e Skype.
> Conteúdo do curso:
> Curso de Conserto e Reparos em Equipamentos Ubiquiti. 
> Bancada de Trabalho.
> Utilização de Fonte Digital.
> Utilização Estação de Retrabalho.
> Lista de ferramentas utilizados para Laboratório (OBS pinça,fluxo etc estaremos passando) Lista de Componentes mais utilizados e Materiais.
> ...

----------


## leonis

Boa noite ainda tem o curso de manutençao de euipamentos..

----------

